# svn - blick grad überhaupt nicht durch



## Guest (6. Aug 2007)

hallo leute ich hab mich heute wieder einwenig mit svn beschäftigt und muss sagen irgendwie blick ich grad überhaupt nicht durch.

es gibt ja dieses tortoise svn, welches eigentlich eine grafische oberfläche darstellt. diese funktioniert auch ohne subversion. subversion stellt ja eigentlich den server dar.

wenn ich nun im exporer auf TortoiseSVN->Create Repository here, kann ich mir ein repository erstellen. nur was übernimmt mir hier die funktionalität von subversion? is das das bei tortoise dabei? hab ich, wenn ich turtoise und subversion installiere svn zweimal drauf.

benutz öfters tortoise hab aber noch nie einen svn server aufgesetzt. hat irgend jemand ein paar tips für mich? kann ich mein repository am server auch mit tortoise anlegen oder muss ich das über das kommandozeilen tool machen.


----------



## Wildcard (6. Aug 2007)

Das Repository kannst du mit Tortoise anlegen, aber der Server muss erstmal rennen.
Tortoise ist nur ein Client.
Da du hier aber in einem Entwicklerforum postest geht es wohl primär um Quellcodeversionierung?
Dafür bietet sich ein in die IDE integrierter Client an.


----------



## kama (6. Aug 2007)

Hallo,



			
				Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...es gibt ja dieses tortoise svn, welches eigentlich eine grafische oberfläche darstellt. diese funktioniert auch ohne subversion. subversion stellt ja eigentlich den server dar.


Das ist so nicht ganz Richtig. Die Frage ist was Du genau unter dem Server verstehst. Es gibt auch die Möglichkeit mit einem "Client" per "file:///C:/Repos" auf eine Subversion Repository zu zugreifen. Dazu  benötigst Du dann keine zusätzlich Software. Das geht dann einfach so. Verhält sich aber genau wie ein "Server".



			
				Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wenn ich nun im exporer auf TortoiseSVN->Create Repository here, kann ich mir ein repository erstellen. nur was übernimmt mir hier die funktionalität von subversion? is das das bei tortoise dabei? hab ich, wenn ich turtoise und subversion installiere svn zweimal drauf.


Du hast dann zwei unterschiedliche Clients auf der Machine. Einmal TortoiseSVN (Grafische UI) und den SVN als Kommandozeilen Variante. Damit kannst Du dann auch auf Kommandozeile alles machen (einchecken, auschecken etc.).



			
				Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> benutz öfters tortoise hab aber noch nie einen svn server aufgesetzt. hat irgend jemand ein paar tips für mich?


Kurz und Knapp RTFM, sprich mal das Subversion Buch lesen (www.svnbook.org) oder jemanden Fragen, der sich damit auskennt ;-)




			
				Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> kann ich mein repository am server auch mit tortoise anlegen oder muss ich das über das kommandozeilen tool machen.


Bei einer Server installation über Apache bzw. Subversion (svnserve) dann nur über die Kommandozeile (svnadmin create repos).

MfG
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## Guest (7. Aug 2007)

danke, jetzt wird einiges klarer.

das buch werd ich mir auch mal reinziehen.


----------

